# What else do u do besides makeup?



## Floox (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey 'all im am very interested to know what u do for a living and how makeup fits into it all? If u are a makeup artist (bridal example) do u have a full time job or is your income purely from makeup and how do u find the time to do it?


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, right now I am in school for wigs and makeup. If I have time, I do opera or independent films locally. Or make/repair wigs for people I have worked for in the past for extra cash (again, when i have time) and i work at a makeup counter. Weddings usually happen when I'm doing any of the other stuff, so... I rarely do them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am the Business Mgr for a Health & Beauty Manufacturing Laboratory. We formulate and manufacture Nutritional items, OTC's and mainly Health and Beauty products We do business with a lot of Cosmetic companies and Bath and Body companies. So I have learned alot about the ingredients and skin benefits of different beauty products by working in this field for the past 10 years. It also helps when I am wearing certain brands when visting my clients that sell these items.


----------



## miss_dre (Sep 26, 2008)

I am a MAC artist at the MAC counter in The Bay at the mall... I also do some freelance work, and I'm a bra specialist! Haha I work at La Senza (Victoria's Secret's Canadian sister company!)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

Iam a makeup student studying Theatrical and Media Make-up. Iam also a sales assistant at the weekends.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 28, 2008)

I work at the corporate office for Home Depot in the Receiving Dept. Makeup doesn't tie into my job. I wear it everyday because I'm the only woman in my dept. and I just like to look nice.


----------



## Floox (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_I am a MAC artist at the MAC counter in The Bay at the mall... I also do some freelance work, and I'm a bra specialist! Haha I work at La Senza (Victoria's Secret's Canadian sister company!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wanted to apply at La Senza at our mall, but it would take up most of my time and i wouldnt be able to do freelance makeup work. Lucky u for working at a MAC counter! U seem to have it all sorted


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 29, 2008)

Full time I'm in the Air Force and do web development and database administration. Part time I work at Bath and Body Works (orientation today). I considered taking on a part time job at Ulta or Sephora but I guess I'm not talented enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup doesn't really tie into being in the military. I just do makeup because I have to wear a boring uniform every day so there's no expressing yourself with that. Makeup is the only way to do it..and even then we're limited. I pretty much have to keep things neutral or subdued...I can't go funky. So, I stick with my browns, grays, and toned down purples.


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 29, 2008)

My full-time job is with an event planning and production company, I also work part-time in the sports department and the local newspaper — makeup is part-time for me (maybe full-time someday!). I have steady schedules at both jobs, so my MUA hours of operation are set and my Clients are aware of what nights of the week I'm open for trial sessions, etc., and that I'm open on the weekends for weddings/events/etc.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 29, 2008)

I work in the maintenance department of a large electrical utilities company.  I do all the admin work for the department (reports, mapping, recording field work, timesheets, etc.)  So basically I sit in a cubicle in the huge head office all day and try to tune out 300+ other employees by plugging in my mp3 player.  =P  

Fortunately, the dress code is somewhat relaxed, and they don't mind my crazy makeup.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 29, 2008)

I work for a bank in the affordable housing group. I am the Executive Assistant for my department and the SVP of my group. There arent alot of customers that come into my office so I can wear whatever makeup I want. Its fun. There is no tie between the two. I just love makeup!


----------



## MacNeill59 (Sep 29, 2008)

i work at the MAC store in the flatiron district of NYC!!!!! I also am the head makeup designer for a theatre company up here. if and when I have the time, I do take on freelance work for a little extra cash


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 29, 2008)

I work at Sephora,Free-lance,and I am also a college student


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a fulltime software developer and I just like to look cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I didn't have mouths to feed I'd probably opt for the artistic types of professions


----------



## Floox (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow seems like most of you have full time jobs! Thanx for sharing guys!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm an IT consultant. I wear makeup to work everyday, just to look good


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Oct 1, 2008)

When I did my training and afterward I was working fulltime in a corporate office.  I left there and went part time in another office but these jobs are keeping me from pursuing my MU career with any real gusto so now I'm trying to get something at a store or counter.


----------



## QueenEmB (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm a senior marketing manager for one of the big banks in the UK.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Oct 1, 2008)

*******


----------



## Floox (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NoAddedSugar* 

 
_When I did my training and afterward I was working fulltime in a corporate office.  I left there and went part time in another office but these jobs are keeping me from pursuing my MU career with any real gusto so now I'm trying to get something at a store or counter._

 
Thats exactly how i feel. its so hard to find something nice and still be able to persue your makeup career.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a MAC artist on the weekends and work in Project Management full-time during the week! 

I love both, but MU a lil bit more...


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a teacher but I love doing makeup on myself and my friends.

The parents admire the looks I do and the children (the girls) are always interested in the looks. 
When I don't wear makeup ....they are like "What happened? Where are the colors!?" They are so cute.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm a part time administrative assistant for the Nephrology Dept,and i'm trying to get my license as a Respiratory Therapist. I wear make-up everytime i'm sched to work b/c it makes me feel good and wakes me up! LOL! i only work part time so when i do have extra money, i ran to the MAC counter!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 7, 2008)

I work in marketing, managing a brand of consumer goods. I'm one of the few people at my work who is into makeup all that much, and our workplace is pretty casual so not much excuse to get dolled up. (Contrary to what many people think, working in marketing is not necessarily the same as working in advertising, so not quite the same level of glamour... I don't sit around at ad shoots all day sipping espresso and looking fab... at least, not all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 7, 2008)

I work the night shift in a factory. Hehe. We make wood products, mostly cabinetry for schools/business. My title is CNC Programmer. I sit in a "tool room" and get anybody anything they come in and need. Only the higher ups can get in without me letting them in... so I sit here on the PC most of the night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I fix and write programs for the CNC Routers. Since that isn't a full 8 hour job, on the night shift anyways, I also run a machine that sharpens saw blades & set up router bits... monkey work I call it. No one to impress around here so I only wear makeup when I'm feeling like it or have gone somewhere before work.

I would love to work at a MU counter or store, like Sephora or such, but there's none around here. The closest Estee Lauder/Clinique/Lacome is about an hour from my house and it's a tiny mall and isn't very busy. (And I'm positive I get paid more here. This is partially what I did go to school for...) I'd like to attend MU classes, but no schooling around here except for something like an Esthetician, but classes are 6 hours/day and there's no way I'd have time to sleep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love freelance work, as well, but I need some training, first. What to do, what to do...


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sorry you don't have any counters located near you, if it helps I've always wanted to work at a factory(on the line though...)...I love repetition and yes you do get paid a lot more, especially starting!


----------



## studiosila (Oct 16, 2008)

I run an online fashion house sila which keeps my on my toes through the week days, trial's and makeup consultations on weeknights and the actual wedding makeup on weekends.


----------



## PuterChick (Oct 16, 2008)

I am a Sr. Systems Analyst, support all aspects of networked hardware and software.  My passion is makeup and clothes since I was a little girl!!  The job affords me my passion.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 16, 2008)

because I moved from a biiig city to a small town, I had to give up the full time MUA. no fair. 
But I love the country life, so its worth it. 
I work from home for a customer service based company that outsources customer service calls to at home agents. (best buy, virgin mobile, time warner cable...) Im in Operations Support, and I love it. I work 4 ten hour shifts, in the middle of the night... lots of time for online shopping, and the pay is awesome.

They only time I get to do anything makeup related around here is prom and other school dance time, cheer try outs (Im not even kidding), and weddings. No real big jobs in forrreeeeeevvver. That stinks. 

Oh, and Im new, hello!


----------



## Gemma Shields (Oct 18, 2008)

I do beauty full time... Nails, Spray tan, Waxing, Lashes, Make-up. Mainly the training side of things now. 

Haven't been doing Make-up that long, (don't teach make-up) but its what i enjoy the most.


----------



## carandru (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_because I moved from a biiig city to a small town, I had to give up the full time MUA. no fair. 
But I love the country life, so its worth it. 
I work from home for a customer service based company that outsources customer service calls to at home agents. (best buy, virgin mobile, time warner cable...) Im in Operations Support, and I love it. I work 4 ten hour shifts, in the middle of the night... lots of time for online shopping, and the pay is awesome.

They only time I get to do anything makeup related around here is prom and other school dance time, cheer try outs (Im not even kidding), and weddings. No real big jobs in forrreeeeeevvver. That stinks. 

Oh, and Im new, hello!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, I didn't even look to see where you were located.  As soon as you said cheer try outs, I immediately thought "She MUST live in TX".  Lol. I know cheering is VERY serious there.


----------



## Naked Lunch (Oct 19, 2008)

I work full-time in a salon doing makeup and as a coordinator for the salon.


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 19, 2008)

I work full-time as a paralegal in a law firm, but took professional makeup training this year.  I just started my freelance makeup business. Would love to do makeup full-time, but it will take awhile to make the money that I make now as a paralegal. But I love makeup, it's what makes me soooo happy!


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Dec 3, 2008)

i freelance && i also like doing graphic design . I love to dance Salsa too ehehe .


----------



## lanise1328 (Dec 4, 2008)

I am a Jewelry Designer, which I love just as much as make up. I use to work for Estee' Lauder but now I'm in school to be an Esthetician.


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 4, 2008)

I work as an inside sales rep at a door manufacturing company.  I have been involved in Millwork for about 5 years. I do MU freelance as a supplemental income.  I live in a predominantly rural area, so it would be hard to have MU be my only income since the demand is not great.


----------



## doll.face (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_because I moved from a biiig city to a small town, I had to give up the full time MUA. no fair. 
But I love the country life, so its worth it. 
I work from home for a customer service based company that outsources customer service calls to at home agents. (best buy, virgin mobile, time warner cable...) Im in Operations Support, and I love it. I work 4 ten hour shifts, in the middle of the night... lots of time for online shopping, and the pay is awesome.

They only time I get to do anything makeup related around here is prom and other school dance time, cheer try outs (Im not even kidding), and weddings. No real big jobs in forrreeeeeevvver. That stinks. 

Oh, and Im new, hello!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This sounds like an interesting, ideal job. Would you mind sharing some more info? Or is it this not a type of job that anyone can do? Thanks


----------



## amishmethlab (Dec 29, 2008)

I know this thread is a bit old, I hope you guys don't mind me grave digging.

I own my own business (selling aftermarket car parts), am a mechanic/welder, uncertified, however most shops around here couldn't care less as long as you can put out a good product.

I'm also full-time in college but I take all but one class online.  Psychology major, but actually planning to go to law school.

And I do make-up artistry primarily for weddings.  It's definitely a part time thing, depending on the time of year as I live in Florida...

My life is like that in many aspects, two very different extremes... lol....


----------



## makeupobsessed (Dec 29, 2008)

Im a full time make up artist,im a (new)counter manager for smashbox cosmetics,i worked for bobbi brown the past 2 years,prescriptives before that & was in make up school for 6 months and before that 2 years in beauty school.I also do freelance when i can which inc alot of weddings,fashion shows etc.

I still cant believe im doing what i love & getting paid for it,out of all my friends i had no idea what i wanted to do career wise growing up.
Im only 23 now.

You guys here dont know how much you all inspire me & helped turn my hobbie into my career.

So suppose the answer to you question what else other than make up.....pretty much nothing lol xxx


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 29, 2008)

Current MBA student ex-banker (Citi). I have always liked makeup and its always been part of my routine. I guess i got it from my mom who used to be a CEO in a very large insurance firm and she'd go to work everyday with complete makeup on


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 29, 2008)

I go to school (like... what equals to high school, I guess? Main subjects being chemestry, math, and English) and work part time as a MAC artist :]
I've done freelance a couple of times and it's something I'd love to do a lot more but I just don't have the time with school and all :/


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 4, 2009)

I am a full time student studying pharmacy. I also work part time as a pharmacy technician at CVS pharmacy to gain experience. 

I just love makeup. Period. The end haha!


----------



## sativa (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *studiosila* 

 
_I run an online fashion house sila which keeps my on my toes through the week days, trial's and makeup consultations on weeknights and the actual wedding makeup on weekends._

 
Your website is gorgeous everyone should check it out.  You are very talented artist.  Kudos!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am a sales manager for the islands of Bermuda and Bahamas.  I work in an office though (I deal with most of customers online or through the phone) and I come to work every single day with makeup on.  We have seven girls in my department but I'm the only one that's REALLY into makeup.  They actually laugh at me b/c I'm so obsessed but they all admire what I do and try to get me to do their makeup all the time.  I'm definitely not doing what I love but since I have kids, I work where the pay is good....=(


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm a full-time web developer and graphic designer for Blue State Digital here in DC (yay, we got obama elected woo hoo).. i love my company, and i could never say that before...


----------



## supernova (Jan 31, 2009)

I am a registered nurse and I love doing my makeup and my friends makeup. If I could make as good of money doing makeup I would totally do it, I LOVE IT!! I wear my makeup to work everyday and all the girls I work with love it and beg me to do their makeup too. Its flattering


----------



## CherryAcid (Feb 3, 2009)

I work on a hospital switchboard fulltime.  There isnt much call for make-up where i live so im working fulltime so i can try and save to move to a city.  It is very frustrating because im in a job i dont care for but right now i cant afford to be doing anything less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just in the process of getting some business cards and im networking a lot more than i used to so im hoping to get more make-up work.


----------



## Roni (Feb 7, 2009)

I work at the Wal-Mart Home Office *gasp!* as an Operations Analyst in the Information Systems Division.  Basically, I'm a computer geek.  

I am also a board member, model, project manager, and makeup artist for a local modeling/promotions agency, doing freelance work on the side.

I'm married to a super-hot man in the US Army (*hehe*), and I do a lot of non-profit work supporting our troops.  I also have two kids, 5 years and 11 months, that are also in the modeling industry and keep me extremely busy!!!

I know, "Where does she find the time?", right?  I often ask myself the same question!!


----------



## aquamel (Mar 6, 2009)

I work in the audio visual department at a local large University.  I do theatrical makeup on nights and weekends as needed, totally unpaid as I'm doing it basically as on the job training.  They get a makeup artist for free (they have NO budget) and I get to experiment with wild looks for the stage.

-Mel


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a full time stay at home mom of 3..ages 7, 6, and 2. I'm a proud wife of a US Army soldier. Between running the kids back and forth to school, ballet, basketball, every other activity, and getting ready for my husbands 3rd deployment to Iraq...I find that my makeup hobby is one thing that calms me and keeps me sane. Its something that is mine..and only mine.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Roni* 

 
_I work at the Wal-Mart Home Office *gasp!* as an Operations Analyst in the Information Systems Division.  Basically, I'm a computer geek.  _

 
i think thats cool, and you seem very busy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mom is an assistant manager for walmart has worked for them forever. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I am a full time student studying pharmacy. I also work part time as a pharmacy technician at CVS pharmacy to gain experience. 

I just love makeup. Period. The end haha!_

 
I almost finished my Pharmacy Tech stuff a few yrs ago, and worked for CVS too (well when it was Eckerd) found out i was preggos with my youngest, and took a job as a assistant manager for Motorola instead. 

well almost a year ago I finished Cosmetology School, so I do hair, but I was really into esthetics and have thought about going back to be certified for that also. I have started doing a few free lance makeup gigs, and hope to turn that into something bigger for myself, since I can do both hair and makeup. I have done a few local shows/pageants and have been able to help or to do both hair and makeup so being able to do both really works for me.  I am currently not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 staying at home to do the cooking and cleaning right now, I live in a small town and there isnt much work for someone who isnt very established yet. Hope that changes soon, if not Ill be working at walmart with my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps. i know i can get a mac pro card with my cosmo license. and i have yet to do it, and instead pay full price for my stuff. cookoo? yes i think so.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly (May 15, 2009)

I'm cabin crew for a major airline. 

I've done freelance a bunch of times, and I enjoyed it soo much. I really want to learn professional makeup one day!


----------



## naijapretty (May 18, 2009)

I used to be an engineer, but now I'm in media, have done copywriting and art directing. I did the makeup on a couple shoots and I remembered how much I loved it, so that's where I'm heading now.


----------



## whiplashes (May 18, 2009)

I am a makeup artist and esthetician. I'm full time in the spa (where I also do a lot of makeup services/lessons, etc) but I also freelance and compete in competitions with the hair stylists.


----------



## Sonya Adams (May 30, 2009)

I've been a professional body piercer for about 9-ish years now?  And recently, since the economy completely tanked and no one is spending money on "extras", I've also started delivering the local newspaper on a 180 mile route (graveyard shift - fun.  NOT).


----------



## charnels (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm a color consultant (make up artist) at Sephora. I'm also a barista at Starbucks (ugh), and a waitress at a really fun, laid back restaurant. Yes, I have three jobs. I'm saving up for makeup school in NYC.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 3, 2009)

im currently training to be a radiographer, where i will then specialise in body idenification, forensics and CT. i just love my make up!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I'm currently saving up and practicing to become a Manicurist. I love all things beauty, but this nail stuff is pretty fun! For now, I practice on family and they're pleased with it. So so much that I'm starting to charge them for my services...lol


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 6, 2009)

Im a professional figure skater, I coach and perform. I work as a MUA for MAC  and freelance for figure skating events/shows/competitions.


----------

